# Manchester Show April 2nd



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

Greater Manchester Mouse Club - Saturday 2nd of April (Judging commences at 10.30)

Sale Moor Methodist Church
Northenden Road
Sale Moor
M33 2PP

Definately attending and hoping entering my Variegated in U/8 class and a few others possibly in the adult.

Who else is going?


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

Me  I'll be showing pew, ivory, cream and cream satin anyone got any spare maxeys?


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

I'll be there, showing a few.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm so excited about this show!

i hope i remember everyone's mice! I will.

and i'm picking up some bandeds and can't wait for my new G.piggies to join the G.Force!

oh and i'm getting a pair of agouti rats!


----------



## smileysal (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm going, nothing to show but looking forward to meeting a few of you, I will wear my yellow smiley face bag so you know it's me, please say hello and let me know who you are!!!


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

smileysal said:


> I'm going, nothing to show but looking forward to meeting a few of you, I will wear my yellow smiley face bag so you know it's me, please say hello and let me know who you are!!!


I'll be the one stressing that everyone has the mice i promised them!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Matt, I will NEED photos of the bandeds when you've got them. Sadly no room for another marked variety here but I have always loved bandeds


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

MouseBreeder said:


> Matt, I will NEED photos of the bandeds when you've got them. Sadly no room for another marked variety here but I have always loved bandeds


These are just some outcasts from some of Doreen Coopers breedings.

when i have bred some good one's i'll post pics!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Famous last words (from one marked breeder to another)!


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

MouseBreeder said:


> Famous last words (from one marked breeder to another)!


yeah well we all live in hope!


----------



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

I'll be there,looking forward to meeting some new people


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

I'll take my little red name badge thing, but I'm damn easy to spot  Large black maxey carrier, red short hair, black specs, short and probably will have a mouse on my shoulder half the time 

Matt I'd love to see those banded when you have the time.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

i'm starting to stress now lol


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Rosewood said:


> I'll take my little red name badge thing, but I'm damn easy to spot  Large black maxey carrier, red short hair, black specs, short and probably will have a mouse on my shoulder half the time
> 
> Matt I'd love to see those banded when you have the time.


Janna, you can see the start of the project on saturday Morning!

Kim just remember those little green boxes are for mice!


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Good luck to everyone showing on saturday.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

The Village Mousery said:


> i'm starting to stress now lol


why?What can help you to relax.I put my mice in the maxeys the night before and have a large drink.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Seawatch Stud said:


> Good luck to everyone showing on saturday.


thank you


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

Oo, yeah, I can 

To say this is the first time I'm showing, I'm more chilled that usual, but worrying about a few things. I'll live though xD I think I'd be worrying more if I wasn't kipping on Katy and George's couch on friday night, because I wouldn't have been abil to catch a train in time for 10 to Manchester.

And thanks Phil!


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

lol i'm stressed coz i'm bringing two loads of mice to different people, plus all my maxeys and mice and i'm staying at annes on friday i hope i dont forget something...


----------



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

he he he - im glad everyone is so excited too - im really excited! - people might end up getting me confused with janna after her description.... i also have black glasses, short red hair etc. LOL. 
Looking forward for janna coming and kipping on mine and georges sofa!  and its definately gonna be a squeeze in the car after weve picked up matt too! 4 mice fanatics + a load of mice = very squished people in a ford puma!!! 
By the way guys - im making cakes! so feel free to pinch one if you see them! - make sure you get to them before that bloody Kimberley Dill tho....... she's already mentioned about eating the lot..... LMAO!


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

CAKE MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

Ooo! Cake!!!


----------



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

I've always liked Katy


----------



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

ha ha ha!!!! well there will be limited numbers!!! or shall i make two batches?


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

katytwinkle said:


> ha ha ha!!!! well there will be limited numbers!!! or shall i make two batches?


3 batches!


----------



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

ha ha ha! you best bloody eat em!


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

We will, we promise!


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

katytwinkle said:


> ha ha ha! you best bloody eat em!


depends if they are any good?


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

you guys cant have my cakes! katy man what you doing those are mine i'll be so hungry.... at least use them as bribes!!!!

T minus 1 day guys! i get the train this tea time! packing my over night bag today must remeber to pack my toothbrush i'll need it after eating all katys cakes!


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

The madness starts later today!


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

all i ask matt is that you find the closest pub to the show that does food...


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

The Village Mousery said:


> all i ask matt is that you find the closest pub to the show that does food...


lolz ask Joe Bennett, i don't know pubs round there. Sale town centre is not far, it has a good chippy!


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

lolz

chippy mmmmmmmmm sounds like a plan!


----------



## smileysal (Jan 2, 2011)

What's the timing for the show, I kknow the judging is at 10.30, is the hall closed during judging and how long after that before lifting?


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

most get there for around 10. judging starts at 10.30, the hall is open throughout.

break for lunch, Best in Show usually at around 3pm ish


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Good luck to all NMCers heading to Manchester tomorrow, have fun and let us know results.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Good luck everyone! I won't be there, but my mice are going up with SarahC. Safe journey everyone x

Sarah xxx


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Well done Loganberry again, BIS

Massive Congrats to SarahY as well for her first Best in Section! Best Marked! wooohoooo

I did nothing because my mice were to young really, oh well they are going on tour for a bit!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

:clap :clap :clap for the ladies.........


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Thank you! I'm so elated  Got a trophy and everything! WOOOOO! Well done Heather and Dave Safe, who also won a couple of sections.

Sarah xxx


----------



## sarahsnake (Oct 28, 2009)

congrats!

will piccies of the winners be getting posted up at all?


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Yay pics please. Was it best marked with a dutch, SarahY?


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

congratulations  
pics would be great


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

I managed to get 3rd in the Adult Variegated class. 8 entries and two were mine, one got placed so I'm happy as its my first show 

Well done everyone who won something, and Katy those buns were delicious!

Quite glad I didn't have the sprouting peas from the chippy though.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Rosewood said:


> I managed to get 3rd in the Adult Variegated class. 8 entries and two were mine, one got placed so I'm happy as its my first show


That's great, matey. At your first show too!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

it was a lovely day at the show and having some fanciers who are just getting into things made it all the better.Well done to all the winners but especially to Sarahy,I know how thrilled you are that your dutch have come good.Thank you Janna for the longhair,I also got a few off of Doreen.I love the pub at Manchester a bit rough and they let you take chips from the chippy in and made Bandit welcome.I love those sort of places,so much better than the slick chain pubs.I also now own one of Pauls monster mice.It's so different to the varieties I have,I am completely wowed,thanks Paul.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

SarahC said:


> it was a lovely day at the show and having some fanciers who are just getting into things made it all the better.Well done to all the winners but especially to Sarahy,I know how thrilled you are that your dutch have come good.Thank you Janna for the longhair,I also got a few off of Doreen.I love the pub at Manchester a bit rough and they let you take chips from the chippy in and made Bandit welcome.I love those sort of places,so much better than the slick chain pubs.I also now own one of Pauls monster mice.It's so different to the varieties I have,I am completely wowed,thanks Paul.


BALDERDASH, i didn't know they'd let you take chips in the pub!

I missed my pint yesterday!

oh well, had a great time in the chippy talking with everyone.

It was a great show; for me what made it a great show was the mix of people, new fanciers older fanciers, some inbetween and dogs!

Bandit is a star Sarah, anyone who likes dogs would love him!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Shiprat said:


> SarahC said:
> 
> 
> > BALDERDASH, i didn't know they'd let you take chips in the pub!
> ...


I speak the truth.They don't do their own food so don't mind.What could be better,chips in the paper and a pint.You can keep your fine dining.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

SarahC said:


> What could be better,chips in the paper and a pint.You can keep your fine dining.


  I totally agree!


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

SarahC said:


> Shiprat said:
> 
> 
> > SarahC said:
> ...


Quality!!!!!!!!! next time i will know


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Here's my boy:










Sarah xxx


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Well done 

I have an important question Sarah - is he one of your new and improved dutch that you bred with selfs?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

No he's pure Dutch. My self bred they are great mice all round but at this stage they have too much colour on the face to win. Still, I'm only in the first couple of generations of the self bred ones, I have really high hopes for them! 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

In that case there must be even more wins to come


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

i got a couple of firsts with a cream self and an ivory u8, came second in the self challage and third with a cream satin all in all a fab day.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

SarahY said:


> Here's my boy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice!


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Also:

my favourite part of the day was when i was my usual stuttering mumbling and incoherant self and Loganberry just said

'Speak English'! in the nicest possible way, it really helped jolt me into some assemblance of normality! Thank You!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Shiprat said:


> Also:
> 
> my favourite part of the day was when i was my usual stuttering mumbling and incoherant self and Loganberry just said
> 
> 'Speak English'! in the nicest possible way, it really helped jolt me into some assemblance of normality! Thank You!


And that's one of the reasons I like Heather! :lol:


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Shiprat said:


> Also:
> 
> my favourite part of the day was when i was my usual stuttering mumbling and incoherant self and Loganberry just said
> 
> 'Speak English'! in the nicest possible way, it really helped jolt me into some assemblance of normality! Thank You!


Haha!!! it was yer accent, luv - us southerners have difficulty hearing the actual words of you northern types sometimes!  Lovely meeting you again, Mat, and everyone else. It was a great show - it was the first time i've been able to get to a Manchester show and i'll definitely make the trip there again.

I won best satin with a satin cham u8 buck (and got third in the U8 satin challenge with his litter mate, another cham), and best self with an u8 PEW doe, and she won BIS. Her sister won the cham self u8 class too. My satin chams were a smidge too dark and the cham selfs were a tad too light, but luckily the PEW was just right! I also won the u8 cham tan class, and he got third in the u8 tan challenge. Pix to follow!

And congrats to Sarah! Woo dutch!!


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Best in Show, u8 PEW doe:

















Best satin, u8 champagne buck:

















Best Tan u8, and third in u8 tan challenge:


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

gorjous mice :love


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

they are super duper mice and to produce them their owners have paid great attention to detail,provided the best nutrition and kept numbers per litter low so that the mothers are not over worked and the babies get the best.Any one who subscribes to the club magazine will have read our editors comments that nature doesn't expect mother mouse to rear all her offspring.She produces many and nature steps in and reduces those litters.Without nature we need to do it so that she isn't worn to a husk and the children are full of health and vitality.All of those winners are in top condition,the only problem with them is that they are not mine :mrgreen:


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

SarahC said:


> they are super duper mice and to produce them their owners have paid great attention to detail,provided the best nutrition and kept numbers per litter low so that the mothers are not over worked and the babies get the best.Any one who subscribes to the club magazine will have read our editors comments that nature doesn't expect mother mouse to rear all her offspring.She produces many and nature steps in and reduces those litters.Without nature we need to do it so that she isn't worn to a husk and the children are full of health and vitality.All of those winners are in top condition,the only problem with them is that they are not mine :mrgreen:


----------



## smileysal (Jan 2, 2011)

Well, I've not been on much since the show, only because we were on holiday and so busy I didn't really have time to get on the computer! It was great to meet a few of you at the show and pick your brains. Especially thank you to Shiprat who talked us round the whole mouse show thing, we really learnt loads!
It also helped me to make the decision that I will stick to showing birds, only really because I don't feel I would be able to dedicate the time to both hobbies to do them justice, so I will continue to breed my pet shop mice and come here and ogle your gorgeous mousies!!!


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

smileysal said:


> Well, I've not been on much since the show, only because we were on holiday and so busy I didn't really have time to get on the computer! It was great to meet a few of you at the show and pick your brains. Especially thank you to Shiprat who talked us round the whole mouse show thing, we really learnt loads!
> It also helped me to make the decision that I will stick to showing birds, only really because I don't feel I would be able to dedicate the time to both hobbies to do them justice, so I will continue to breed my pet shop mice and come here and ogle your gorgeous mousies!!!


Awww thats a shame, but completely understandable. I think i would struggle to show another animal. ( although cavies look like they may be on the cards!)

Was great meeting you both and if you ever change your mind, you know where to come!


----------

